# Lightning Strikes River Runner in Grand Canyon



## Tom Martin (Dec 5, 2004)

Here is an update. FYI, tom
*Dear AzRA Guides,

I am writing to inform you that one of our trips experienced a serious incident this past Sunday evening at the lower 220 camp. Shortly after dinner a lightning bolt struck the beach, affecting several passengers and 2 of the guides. Jim Norton got the worst of it, and was flown to University Medical Center in Las Vegas. At this time Jim is doing well, and hopefully will be discharged from the hospital in the very near future. Fortunately there were no other serious injuries. The crew of Derik, Betsy, Kevin and Kelli did a tremendous job of tending to the group, as well as caring for Jim until the helicopter could get to them.

Be safe out there,
Dennis
AzRA*


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Jim is a great guy!! He needs a few prayers to assist his recovery in Flagstaff.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

We hope to see you back on the river soon Jim!


----------

